# Thinking I may have partial fecal impaction?



## Ktbug (Nov 9, 2014)

Okay, so for a few months I've been having really thin stools. As I've had a really bad constipation lately, I've started to wonder if I have some build up? I've also started having low grade fevers, mainly when I get tired. I took an enema (Fleet saline) for the first time today, I was able to get half of it in but if I tried to put any more in it started burning, so I stopped. I had a minor bowel movement which felt really gravelly but didn't look any different than normal. I was thinking of taking Docusate and Miralax and trying the enema again in a few days. Is this a bad idea? Should I go to the doc? I'm still having bowel movements, they're just small.


----------



## Krael (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm having the same for about a month, but I'm not diagnosed with IBS. I'm freaking out it's cancer. But I can share you some thoughts from my GI specialist if this helps you.

To be blunt, if you've been constipated for more than 2 weeks, you need to see a doctor regardless if your constipation means less frequent stools with or without medication. If your stools are also thin or ribbon-like that is not normal for you in that time, then yes, this is reassurance to the constipation that you need to see that doctor unless you have been on medication that causes soft stool or flat stool.

I'm sure you know this by now, but the thin stool could still be cause by obstruction in the bowel. It could also just be a side effect of medication or if your have IBS, I've seen a number of patients say they have it off and on with lighter or darker shades of color. Speaking on stool softener specifically, it's hard to tell if there is really a major concern or not. The softener is always compromising the stool shape because it's trying to soften to the point to get out quicker or get past obstacles.

My GI doctor told me that I may be backed up in my ascending colon. He told me to take Miralax for 1 month with 40oz of water a day. He told me to take about double the normal dosage in powder form a day too. If that doesn't get better, then to see him for more options and tests.

Later on, I spoke to a GI surgeon who is a friend. He said to try Colace twice a day with a gallon of water. So, I've been on Miralax and Colace daily and things have helped, but not enough in my case.

In thing finally, when it comes to enema's, remember, the store brands don't exactly get high up in the colon. If there is delay somewhere up there, it's likely not going to help until it gets further to the door. So, don't fret if the enema is not producing a lot of results. I am being the same. I get about half out that is flat and the rest is just delayed.

Soo, If I was you, I would either go to the doctor right now or stick to the plan of taking the Miralax and stool softener. See what happens for a week or two if things improve beyond that week. If not, you will need to see a doctor to ensure nothing major is happening down there that would cause the delay whether it's IBS-C, colitis, Crohn's or in super rare cases, you know.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Krael (Nov 10, 2014)

Btw, if you do go to the doctor and you want to put your mind at ease, get some blood work out the way while you are there if they are just going to put you lax for a month. The CBC and liver function test are easy checks just to be sure no inflammation is causing the delay down there and so forth. I did mine a month ago right before all my constipation and delay begun. CBC and Liver were good.


----------

